# Build along 4 New designed bow vice U can C



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

The Expensive one $13.46 cents :wink:

Guys as U can see. This one has a base flange .To mount to what ever U choose. [ Later

More pic's to come 

***************************


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I like boyh. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Here is a pic of the bow in the vice. Now it will turn 360 deg's or tilt 180 deg's.

Comment the stud bolt sticks out futher than in the picture. I just don't have the sleeve push down. I left it loose to be-able to remove for parts pic's.


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

That would go great with the $20 bowpress:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

chadmartinson said:


> That would go great with the $20 bowpress:thumbs_up:thumbs_up




U so right.
Think big. But think cheap [ Hun ] :wink:


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Thanks guy's.
The wood ball idea .Goes to another fine young AT member. I was thinking of using a steel ball, when i started out. Thinking about this project. [ Later


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

I like it. It lookes great. My wood vice only cost me about $7.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

highlander4 said:


> I like it. It lookes great. My wood vice only cost me about $7.



*******************


Yep :wink:
But read over the first pic. It only cost $ 3.46 cent 

Thats about haft han't it. :wink:


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

cool!! I should have read twice and posted once.:yield:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

highlander4 said:


> cool!! I should have read twice and posted once.:yield:


***************

I was born in Kentucy to. So i do under stand. :wink:


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

looks good, do tell!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

walleyehunter78 said:


> looks good, do tell!


Thanks ] i did improve a little, with some guidance Hun :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t -- for others to view. :wink:


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks Good .

I guess I will have a bow vise like yours before I can start designing mine. 

Is that an a 1-1/4" PVC or an 1-1/2" adpater, thread to PVC? Is see the plug, but what is the white piece on top holding the ball in place. Is that just a thin piece of PVC pipe? What size wood ball?

How is the grip on the ball with the bow in place?

Thanks
Gene


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello Gene and all

Now we will start with the bottom picture base. And work up to the bolt. With a hint or two. :wink:

Parts list below.

Guys i bought these parts from a small town store. Point here. You can buy them cheaper at Lowe's or other. For sure.. I had this idea, and wanted to see it through the same day. :wink:

***************

1. 1 pc.-- Floor flange -----with a 3/4 inch female thread. Price $3.89.

2. 1 pc.-- 3/4 inch pipe nipple 3 inches long. $ .99 cents

3. 1 pc.-- 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch bell reducer $1.39

4. 1 pc.-- 1/2 inch nipple X 2 inches long. $. 79 cents

5. 1 pc.-- 2 " inch male plug fitting. to a 1/2 inch female thread opening $ 2.99

6. 1 pc.-- A way to plug hole inside 2 " inch male plug fitting. to a 1/2.After fitting is put together. There is this little 1/2 inch hole opening inside.
Either feel it with silicone. Or cut a * thin * flat piece of plastic lid, or other. Don't make it small in dia. Try to cover the bottom, so it doesn't move around, but keep it thin and flat. 
Purpose is to keep the bolt from going down in the hole. Intern lowering the bow riser. FREE- B :wink:

7. 1 pc.-- PVC maybe schedule 40 Fitting White. ] 2 inch female adapter [ 2inch female threaded on one end smooth female on the other end. $ 1.99

8. 1 pc.-- a 2 inch wooden ball. Bought at Hobby Lobby. 

9. 1 pc.-- 2 inch bushing reducer White. Down to 1/2 inches.

10 1 pc.-- 5/16 x 24 fine thread long shank bolt. 3 inch's long. [ Cut bolt head off. 
[ Suggestion = if U can buy a longer 5/16 x 24 fine threaded shank bolt. [ Do so. ] It will raise the bow riser up a little more from the ball. 
But theres nothing really wrong with using the 3 inch bolt.

*************

11. Caution = No. 8. 1 pc.-- 2 inch bushing reducer White. Down to 1/2 inches.
Don't push this fitting down to far. Sorta feel your way. :wink: It doesn't haft to be glued.
To remove it or raise it. Let the edges of the fitting it goes into. Rest on a opening in your bench vice. About 1/8 inch on each side, rest on the bench vice opening. Take your wood ball and place inside and tap that fitting down or out.

As U can C , I have been there  

******************

Guys to put this together. Start with number one here. And come on down the list. To complete the bow vice. 


*******************************
Now the first pictured Bow vice. That sets in a bench vice. Is just the top of this vice with a 2 inch square headed PVC plug. $.69 cents

Hope this helps. Have fun. :wink: [Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t -----------------:thumbs_up


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you get it up higher and fix it so the bow can be vertical? Got to be that way to set centershot, add sight etc. A while back I posted a quick and cheap way to do it, (http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=914282) but your way with the ball may be better. That makes it infinitely adjustable if you can just get the bow vertical.

PS. Hah! just thought of how to do it. Use a right angle on the gas pipe. Would work perfect.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hunt123 said:


> How do you get it up higher and fix it so the bow can be vertical? Got to be that way to set centershot, add sight etc. A while back I posted a quick and cheap way to do it, (http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=914282) but your way with the ball may be better. That makes it infinitely adjustable if you can just get the bow vertical.
> 
> PS. Hah! just thought of how to do it. Use a right angle on the gas pipe. Would work perfect.




When you finish building it. Pictures would be kinda nice here [ Hun ] :wink:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Heck, looking at your first picture, maybe all you'd have to do is clamp the square end of the plug sideways in your vise to get the bow vertical. I'm trying to look for a job right now but maybe this week I'll get over to Hobby Lobby, get one of those wooden balls, make one and see how it works.

I'm a little unsure about how the tightening down part works, but that's probably because I don't have the PVC fittings in my hand. Guess it'll be obvious when I get them.

My clamp idea works good unless you want to move your bow just a touch in order to get a bubble centered in a level. Then it's a little touchy. Maybe your idea will work better for that.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Build along 4 New designed bow vice U can C
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



______________________

Hello All

To lock the bow vice. 
In the first picture you will see on the upper right corner. The big white coupling.
Turn this big female threaded white coupling clockwise. To tighten down on the male threads below.
What this dose. It pull down on the little white reducer ring. You see in the picture. 
This puts down pressure on the wooden ball. And not allowing it to turn. 


*******************************************

Another thought here.
When you buy a pack of theses 2 inch wooden balls. At Hobby Lobby. You get several wooden balls. For $2.99 . So you can set up a 2nd or 3rd ball. for some other use.
And just interchange the wooden ball in the bow vise holder. [ Later


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Im confused. How are you attaching 1/2 male plug fitting to pvc 2 inch female end. step 6-7. It might be clearer if i had parts in hand. Picked up wood balls at hobby lobby today and didn't get around to the hardware store yet.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

walleyehunter78 said:


> I'm confused. How are you attaching 1/2 male plug fitting to pvc 2 inch female end. step 6-7. It might be clearer if i had parts in hand. Picked up wood balls at hobby lobby today and didn't get around to the hardware store yet.



**************


Hello Maybe this will be of help. Let me know. :wink:

In the picture. The white reducer, to hold the wooden ball in. Is in side the big white fitting. Don't forget to buy one. [ Smile


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I see, i assumed that the bottom peice that holds the ball was plastic like the cheaper bow vice you posted. Thanks that picture helped. Going to hardware store now.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

walleyehunter78 said:


> I see, i assumed that the bottom piece that holds the ball was plastic like the cheaper bow vice you posted. Thanks that picture helped. Going to hardware store now.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well i am back from hardware store, I saved a few pieces by finding a 2 inch male plug fitting to 3/4(step 5) no need for reducer or 1/2 inch nipple 2 inches long. I just bought a 3/4 pipe nipple 5 inches long(step 2). I did not find 2 inch bushing reducer to 1/2 inch (step 9). Could you elaborate on this part. Does this peice go inside pvc female adapter. Sorry i am not a plummer.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

walleyehunter78 said:


> Well i am back from hardware store, I saved a few pieces by finding a 2 inch male plug fitting to 3/4(step 5) no need for reducer or 1/2 inch nipple 2 inches long. I just bought a 3/4 pipe nipple 5 inches long(step 2). I did not find 2 inch bushing reducer to 1/2 inch (step 9). Could you elaborate on this part. Does this piece go inside pvc female adapter. Sorry i am not a plummer.


--------------------

Hello 
All parts that are needed, are on the pie plate picture.Plus the 2 inch white reducer inside the big white coupling.
And step 9 i was referring to the 2 inch bushing reducer White [ My bad. 

*****************Revised list be low. 

1. 1 pc.-- Floor flange -----with a 3/4 inch female thread. Price $3.89.

2. 1 pc.-- 3/4 inch pipe nipple 3 inches long. $ .99 cents

3. 1 pc.-- 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch bell reducer $1.39

4. 1 pc.-- 1/2 inch nipple X 2 inches long. $. 79 cents

5. 1 pc.-- 2 " inch male plug fitting. to a 1/2 inch female thread opening $ 2.99

6. 1 pc.-- A way to plug hole inside 2 " inch male plug fitting. to a 1/2.After fitting is put together. There is this little 1/2 inch hole opening inside.
Either feel it with silicone. Or cut a * thin * flat piece of plastic lid, or other. Don't make it small in dia. Try to cover the bottom, so it doesn't move around, but keep it thin and flat. 
Purpose is to keep the bolt from going down in the hole. Intern lowering the bow riser. FREE- B 

7. 1 pc.-- PVC maybe schedule 40 Fitting White. ] 2 inch female adapter [ 2inch female threaded on one end smooth female on the other end. $ 1.99

8. 1 pc.-- a 2 inch wooden ball. Bought at Hobby Lobby. 

9. 1 pc.-- 2 inch bushing reducer White. 

10 1 pc.-- 5/16 x 24 fine thread long shank bolt. 3 inch's long. [ Cut bolt head off. 
[ Suggestion = if U can buy a longer 5/16 x 24 fine threaded shank bolt. [ Do so. ] It will raise the bow riser up a little more from the ball. 
But theres nothing really wrong with using the 3 inch bolt.

*************

11. Caution = No. 8. 1 pc.-- 2 inch bushing reducer White. Down to 1/2 inches.
Don't push this fitting down to far. Sorta feel your way. It doesn't haft to be glued.
To remove it or raise it. Let the edges of the fitting it goes into. Rest on a opening in your bench vice. About 1/8 inch on each side, rest on the bench vice opening. Take your wood ball and place inside and tap that fitting down or out.

As U can C , I have been there 



Tomorrow i will take a picture of it all laid out in a straight line.So one can tell how it goes together. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t

Hello All

Though New-B's, Just might enjoy. [Later


----------



## eager_hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

well i like it

anyhing i don't have to weld i like :0


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Back for another look. Enjoy [ Later


----------



## bpot4 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice job!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

I love this principle. Might do something like this if I ever need a bow vice


----------

